# One of the best places to get medication for your fishes LOOK HERE FIRST TO DIAGNOS



## IAN (Apr 14, 2008)

Fishyfarmacy.com is really good. http://www.fishyfarmacy.com/diseases.html This part of the site has an informative chart that helps you make a diagnosis. It then lists the medications the site carries to cure that particular disease. I had a tough case of intestenal worms and their medication did the trick. The best part is that most medications cover a very broad range. IE. Paracide D for most worms.

(Hope I spelled everything right  )


----------



## pog0 (Jun 29, 2008)

interesting site. thanks for posting.


----------



## IAN (Apr 14, 2008)

*Plz post as a sticky so this doesn't get lost!*

Hey I think this place is very useful. Please sticky it. It may help people from wasting their time posting when their fish is deathly ill.


----------

